# Looking for Opinions/Ideas



## Juvenall (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, gang! I'm looking for some advice on where to go next with my equipment. Currently, I'm shooting with a 7D, 24-70 f/2.8L, 70-200 f/2.8L MkII, Sigma 50mm 1.4 and do a lot of outdoor shooting (more people focused, less on nature/environment), and the ocasional portrait (mostly my kids, but have done and enjoyed doing a few paid gigs for friends of friends). 

It's all served me nicely so far and I've been of the mindset that I'd rather invest in glass than a body, but the two L lenses I own have served me so well, that I've been hard pressed to find another lens that's really worth investing in based on my style of shooting. 

While I don't *have* to buy anything, I'm looking at trying to expand what I do and looking for suggestions on where to go. I've never really been into landscape shooting, but I've also never owned a full frame and a wide angle lens. Macro seems like fun and I have been eyeing the 100mm f/2.8L macro for some time, but I'm just not sure how often I'd really use it. So that leaves me thinking a full frame body could be the way to go. The high ISO performance could open up more indoor shots, the improved auto-focus would (or at least, should be based on my experience with the 7D) help me capture even more great captures of hard to predict and fast moving kids (I don't really take advantage of the 7D's burst rate), and everyone raves about how much "better" full frame is/feels. 

So knowing that my goal is to diversify and/or expand my style and improve the quality of the photos I'm taking (as in, I'm happy with what I've been doing and just want to improve the IQ), what sort of recommendations would you suggest? 

tl;dr - Want to diversify/expand my "street" and occasional portrait style, looking for suggestions. Already have a 24-70, 70-200, and good 50 prime with a 7D. So do I go body with a MkII or get more glass? If glass, what do you feel brought more to the table: wide angel or macros?


----------



## Ewinter (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd say FF body- makes all your lenses whole new beasts. that way you get in effect, 4 new lenses to explore! 
it's not really that night and day, but you'll have a lot more fun with the wide angle on the 24 end of the 24-70L and the 70-200L suddenly becomes a lot more useable indoors


----------

